# RBP Guarding one spot



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

My best colored rbp turned completely black (red belly gone). For over a week now..last saturday he chased another piranha who didnt change color for couple of hours,I didnt see what happened in the end i had to go to work but now the black one is guarding one spot in the tank and he doesnt move from there even when i tried to scare him away he didnt move..I cant really see anything ...but cant see it clearly anyway he is in the way..do u guys have any ideas what is happening.and arent both fem and male supposed to turn black ??Only one fish.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i don't know what is gong on there but breeding is not the only reason why the red is guarding the spot. maybe he's very territorial. just my guess.


----------

